# Lycra......



## J4CKO (21 Feb 2009)

Ok, normally I wear jogging bottoms and a Altura Night vision jacket but I have bought some bib tights and a cycling top, now I am not exactly Johnny Vegas but neither am I skinny, my wife says I look ok but I really am worrying about that first walk through the office clad in the manner of a ballet dancer, I am the classic V shape apparently but as I said not skinny and I am concerned that the bib tights may be a little too much for the ladies of the office to cope with....

What do you lot wear and does Lycra insist on being impossibly svelte ?


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Feb 2009)

You'll be ok mate just stick a banana down there.


----------



## Tynan (21 Feb 2009)

You get used to it and then you like it, be bold and proud

Never ever be ashamed of your god given form

Easier if you get at least some firmness though, granted


----------



## Aperitif (21 Feb 2009)

Everyone will be envious J4cko - you're doing it and they want to...
As Tynan says...


"Just Do It"


----------



## thomas (21 Feb 2009)

J4CKO said:


> Ok, normally I wear jogging bottoms and a Altura Night vision jacket but I have bought some bib tights and a cycling top, now I am not exactly Johnny Vegas but neither am I skinny, my wife says I look ok but I really am worrying about that first walk through the office clad in the manner of a ballet dancer, I am the classic V shape apparently but as I said not skinny and I am concerned that the bib tights may be a little too much for the ladies of the office to cope with....
> 
> What do you lot wear and does Lycra insist on being impossibly svelte ?




Well, I always said I would never wear them....but now I do . I started the other year, so would of been around 16. They are honestly much more comfortable on a bike and worth any bit of stick you might get.

Yes, you look a bit silly, but every single Saturday I walk through the shop I work in, wearing them while pushing my bike to the bemusement of a few customers....other places I've worked I've worn them without a problem - the odd joke but what can you expect.

I would hardly say I have an amazing body - a bit of podge here and there ...for the extra comfort and not have to have trouser which flap around it is definitely worth it!!

The odd person might look at you a bit weird, but you can just eye them up back and they'll quickly turn away embarrassed


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Feb 2009)

I remember when I first wore lycra I used to wear shorts as well.Then i got used to it.Ironically I just wear shorts and no lycra now.


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2009)

Don't walk through the office....

My commute stuff is either MTB baggies or Ron Hill Bikesters - if I'm literally carrying my road bike then I'll be in my road kit.... - I've had 'you look very fit' in it...argh... it's not funny - I just need to ride !

The 'ribbing' doesn't stop.......ever....... when I commuted to my last job (construction), one or two of the women were rather keen to see me in my kit.... argh - both were my age and rather hot (one did loads of outdoor sports stuff) - but TBH...my kit has a purpose - I feel a total prat without a bike next to me - that hasn't stopped....I hate walking about in bike kit..... I won't go in a shop with it on etc...

I now work in a very public place, and have a walk before I get to my bike....hence MTB baggies (with proper shorts under) or bikesters...... My Road tights would frighten a few folk off, especially being nearly 40 with a stack of very young female trainee teachers/nurses..... 

The good side is, the staff don't give a hoot (academics) about what I wear, as my day to day stuff is shirt/tie......but having worked in a Construction Company......argh......there are no prisoners.....

The staff where I work think I'm very brave etc..... where I did work, it was ...'He's a loon' but that's the environment I've worked in for a long time...


----------



## thomas (21 Feb 2009)

fossyant said:


> Don't walk through the office....
> 
> I won't go in a shop with it on etc...



Pfft, who cares? I'd quite happily walk around in it...as long as I'm carrying my helmet to prove I cycled in ...even then I don't mind that much as I don't know anyone (in town/shop) and don't really care what they think.

I have to walk through the shop (or the office in summer) in lycras as I've got no choice. I don't wear a proper "kit" though, just black lycras and some plain colours tops and usually a jacket - I don't look too obsessed with a sponsored strip kinda thing.


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Feb 2009)

I think basically I find those shorts I bought from Hong Kong cheaper and easier to use anyway.


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2009)

Bravo you.... thomas...

My commute kit is toned down - but out on the road bikes it's full kit..... tights, close fit top..carbon shoes.. etc......

And I'm a hardened roadie....been riding seriously since I was 16 - 23 years now !...Still not comfortable wafting through the office in full kit......


----------



## MrRidley (21 Feb 2009)

Wear whatever makes you happy after all your not commuting in a suit like the rest of the sheep.


----------



## thomas (21 Feb 2009)

fossyant said:


> Bravo you.... thomas...
> 
> My commute kit is toned down - but out on the road bikes it's full kit..... tights, close fit top..carbon shoes.. etc......
> 
> And I'm a hardened roadie....been riding seriously since I was 16 - 23 years now !...Still not comfortable wafting through the office in full kit......




I think your kit is probably makes you look a bit more into cycling than me...my cycling gear is the same no matter what I'm doing and I guess doesn't stand out amazingly.


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Feb 2009)

Have a bloke at work,he must have been commuting at least two years and he is the dogs doodahs,has all the gear and a 2 and a half grand bike.He's also faster than me which I suspect isn't too hard.Looks like it would be easier to walk with ice skates across the concourse though.


----------



## Origamist (21 Feb 2009)

I remember donning a new pair of bib-shorts (and nothing else) and was called a "pervert" and "Big Daddy". The comments were from my mother and girlfriend respectively...!


----------



## purplepolly (21 Feb 2009)

J4CKO said:


> I am concerned that the bib tights may be a little too much for the ladies of the office to cope with....



You're a cyclist dear, on the road most people will regard with varying degrees of contempt/hatred/annoyance and your colleagues probably think you're a suicidal eccentric. And you're bothered about what you look like?


----------



## fossyant (21 Feb 2009)

thomas said:


> I think your kit is probably makes you look a bit more into cycling than me...my cycling gear is the same no matter what I'm doing and I guess doesn't stand out amazingly.



Yeh..I've been sectioned........

I had a real BIG thing with my wife two years ago...... "I'm now back commuting by bike, getting lot's fitter, do you realise I'll get knocked off again at some point".................that's more of a worry than the kit you wear..........

Mine was..... I'd come home, washed, dressed, put bike away..... Wife and kids come in..."Erm.......I've been knocked off................BUT I AM OK......." it's not a good place to be......................


----------



## thomas (21 Feb 2009)

fossyant said:


> Yeh..I've been sectioned........
> 
> I had a real BIG thing with my wife two years ago...... "I'm now back commuting by bike, getting lot's fitter, do you realise I'll get knocked off again at some point".................that's more of a worry than the kit you wear..........
> 
> Mine was..... I'd come home, washed, dressed, put bike away..... Wife and kids come in..."Erm.......I've been knocked off................BUT I AM OK......." it's not a good place to be......................




I'm just not fit enough for anything too pro looking . When I can average a billion miles an hour everywhere maybe I'll invest in some carbon Lycra shorts


----------



## hackbike 666 (21 Feb 2009)

Yeah same here,while a bike passes me consisting of one brake two wheels and a frame whereas im carrying the kitchen sink.


----------



## Radius (22 Feb 2009)

i'm toying with it, not too worried (if anyone's seen my rolled up trackies look), but as it stands I've only got black lycra longjohns, which could pass for proper shorts, but I think I'll get some baggies to wear over the top...that would work. Less embarrassing that way.


----------



## Wolf04 (22 Feb 2009)

52 years old, beer belly (though less than it used to be) and I have to walk through a large medical school before I can get changed. I wear lycra because it's the best most functional clothing for cycling. Don't give a stuff what people think and I just ignore the wolf whistles and swooning women. Though I do follow Hackers advice and keep a banana about my person :-) just for the simple carbohydrate boost of course.


----------



## Riding in Circles (22 Feb 2009)

There is a reason why cyclists like lycra, because it is marvelous stuff for cycling in, the benefits soon outweigh the self image issues and the more you cycle in it, the better you think you look.


----------



## hackbike 666 (22 Feb 2009)

Don't have a problem with lycra just find my shorts lighter,cheaper and easier to clean.Used to have lycra once but wore them out.oooer.


----------



## ufkacbln (22 Feb 2009)

purplepolly said:


> You're a cyclist dear, on the road most people will regard with varying degrees of contempt/hatred/annoyance and your colleagues probably think you're a suicidal eccentric. And you're bothered about what you look like?



Its worse when you wear a white coat!

All you see is naked legs........... Flashers unite?


----------



## Wolf04 (22 Feb 2009)

Cunobelin said:


> Its worse when you wear a white coat!
> 
> All you see is naked legs........... Flashers unite?



You cycle in a white coat!!!

Hope it's an Altura night vision white coat!

More seriously come summer if we get one the ridicule I get for wearing shorts (none lycra) under my labcoat almost stops me.


----------



## aqaleigh (22 Feb 2009)

i wear mine through an office full of men and women got comments for about a day and now its just usual for them to see me arrive like it - only comments now are positive ones

go for it


----------



## wafflycat (22 Feb 2009)

purplepolly said:


> You're a cyclist dear, on the road most people will regard with varying degrees of contempt/hatred/annoyance and your colleagues probably think you're a suicidal eccentric. And you're bothered about what you look like?



Very true!


----------



## Auntie Helen (22 Feb 2009)

Catrike UK said:


> There is a reason why cyclists like lycra, because it is marvelous stuff for cycling in, the benefits soon outweigh the self image issues and the more you cycle in it, the better you think you look.


This is so true!


----------



## Riding in Circles (22 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> I don't like that ballet-dancer stockings look. I soften the look by wearing normal shorts over my lycra cycling shorts.



Doesn't that give a sort of "deranged tutu" look?


----------



## Gerry Attrick (22 Feb 2009)

If you are worried about what inadequate berks think of you, take up assaulting little old ladies. (well the courts seem to think they are worth "caring " about). Otherwise, do your own thing. We know the truth


----------



## goo_mason (23 Feb 2009)

You do get over the initial embarrassment; I'm almost 16st and have to wander through large open-plan areas of the building to get to / from the main door. At first I felt very self-conscious, but now I forget I'm wearing the kit and no-one bats an eyelid.


----------



## Wigsie (23 Feb 2009)

I usually wear some shorts and a T shirt over the top of my bib shorts, but still got ribbed... then last week I went into the loo's got changed and came back into the office in just the bib shorts and my office slippers... lots of laughing etc then someone took a photo... so I made it my profile picture on Facebook, msn and various other sites, it was one way of getting all the jokes out in the open fast, now its over with they just mock me for the amount of time I spend cleaning my bike and checking the tyre pressure!

Embrace it, dont fight it....


----------



## J4CKO (23 Feb 2009)

goo_mason said:


> You do get over the initial embarrassment; I'm almost 16st and have to wander through large open-plan areas of the building to get to / from the main door. At first I felt very self-conscious, but now I forget I'm wearing the kit and no-one bats an eyelid.




Maybe they just dont look in case they see 

I am a similar weight, apparently I dont look that bad but it is motivating me to think about what I eat more, I have lost a bit but cycling makes you hungry, you enjoy your food more, I seem to digest it better but I do eat more !

I must be difficult for ladies as they will ineviatably have a crafty butchers, just for reference purposes, and even innocently if they look in that direction they will get all embarassed as it may look like that even if it isnt !


----------



## Freewheeler (23 Feb 2009)

Not had any comments in work, but there are a few other cyclists there, plus some people go running at lunchtime, play badminton etc. so sports gear is nothing unusual.

I was getting changed at home though and my wife saw me in just the bib tights. She said I looked like Borat


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Feb 2009)

I look extremely good in lycra despite what people say.


----------



## Wigsie (23 Feb 2009)

Freewheeler said:


> I was getting changed at home though and my wife saw me in just the bib tights. She said I looked like Borat



Borat? lucky bugger! I have been compared to Big Daddy when stroilling round in my Bib Shorts! Which is unfair as I have a full head of hair! well at least its not Giant Haystacks....


----------



## Cubist (23 Feb 2009)

My best mate called me George Doors the other day. Bastard.


----------



## Auntie Helen (23 Feb 2009)

J4CKO said:


> I must be difficult for ladies as they will ineviatably have a crafty butchers, just for reference purposes


Yep, we do that. Strictly for reference purposes though!


----------



## J4CKO (23 Feb 2009)

Well first day out of the way and they are great, comfy, they dont pull down at the back causing much rummaging and adjustment so in turn, safer as less distracting.

Scuttle out of the office at speed and nobody noticed 

Went to the dentists, sure she was thrilled and the Barber didnt bat an eyelid.

Have eaten less today, in a bid to lose some weight so I can wear them more, and psychologically when wearing them, daft clippy shoes etc you feel more like a "Proper cyclist" so have to work harder, to go faster to justify the status....


----------



## Speicher (23 Feb 2009)

If you wear them with a plomb, I think it looks much better!


----------



## Riding in Circles (23 Feb 2009)

Speicher said:


> If you wear them with a plomb, I think it looks much better!



What about two plombs and a cucumber?


----------



## shunter (23 Feb 2009)

Speicher said:


> If you wear them with a plomb, I think it looks much better!



Must order a plomb


----------



## gavintc (23 Feb 2009)

Wigsie said:


> Borat? lucky bugger! I have been compared to Big Daddy when stroilling round in my Bib Shorts! Which is unfair as I have a full head of hair! well at least its not Giant Haystacks....



My wife has a laughing fit when I put on my leg warmers before I put on the bibs. She finds the look of me naked except for leg warmers a little bit strange. 

As for lycra at work. I have worn the lycra for a couple of years and was teased for the first couple of weeks. It is just normal now and I get ignored.


----------



## Vikeonabike (24 Feb 2009)

My wife hides under the stairs and maks me check outside to make sure no-one sees me leave, when I don the old lycra. She would prefer it if I didn't come back 'till after dark too.
It's Lycra...where it proud and wear it LOUD!


----------



## iwf (24 Feb 2009)

I regularly wear my lycra during choir rehearsals ( I sing with a big London choir).

A first I wore a pair of baggie shorts over the top, but people have got used to me now and since I lost a few pounds I don't look so silly.

I do remember one rehearsal though when I was climbing onto a stage two of the young sopranos couldn't help but look down to my padded area. Now that was embarrassing!


----------



## Auntie Helen (24 Feb 2009)

iwf said:


> I regularly wear my lycra during choir rehearsals ( I sing with a big London choir).
> 
> A first I wore a pair of baggie shorts over the top, but people have got used to me now and since I lost a few pounds I don't look so silly.
> 
> I do remember one rehearsal though when I was climbing onto a stage two of the young sopranos couldn't help but look down to my padded area. Now that was embarrassing!


Maybe they thought you were a countertenor and wanted to check you were all there.


----------



## Wolf04 (24 Feb 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> Maybe they thought you were a countertenor and wanted to check you were all there.



Or a castrati even!!!!!!


----------



## J4CKO (24 Feb 2009)

My wife couldnt beleive I had been to the dentists in it, saying it was a bit revealing, cant have the dentist knowing I have genitalia now can we, she was rather distracted by my teeth at the time.


----------



## neslon (24 Feb 2009)

Last year I cycled out in my lunch break to see the tour of Britaingo past ( about 8 miles away from work). Needless to say, they were late, so as soon as they passed,I had to pedal like a nutter to get back on time. I got back just as the bell was going - yep, I teach in a secondary school, so my y11 class were treated to me letting them in with a Tricross over one shoulder & me in full lycra gear (very lurid Marbella MTB kit). None of them batted an eyelid, & the only comments were to ask how long it took to get back, & whether I had seen their Dad!


----------



## ed_o_brain (25 Feb 2009)

neslon said:


> Last year I cycled out in my lunch break to see the tour of Britaingo past ( about 8 miles away from work). Needless to say, they were late, so as soon as they passed,I had to pedal like a nutter to get back on time. I got back just as the bell was going - yep, I teach in a secondary school, so my y11 class were treated to me letting them in with a Tricross over one shoulder & me in full lycra gear (very lurid Marbella MTB kit). None of them batted an eyelid, & the only comments were to ask how long it took to get back, & whether I had seen their Dad!




That was brave!

I forgot a change of clothes once when helping to lead a youth group. I was told afterwards how inappropriate my attire was.


I think people come in all sorts of shapes and sizes. It shouldn't matter what you wear.


----------



## J4CKO (26 Feb 2009)

ed_o_brain said:


> I think people come in all sorts of shapes and sizes. It shouldn't matter what you wear.




I think the assumption is that cyclist will be toned and skinny if wearing Lycra, if you are not then there is nowhere to hide, I must say I am less bothered now, like has been said, wear it with Aplomb, be unapologetic, stand tall and confident, usually comments are peoples own insecurities.


----------



## J4CKO (26 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> I get changed in the shower room at work which has a full length mirror. Stuck on my lycra shorts and tucked a wicking vest into them. Then narcisstically stared at my ever muscling thighs, almost flat stomach and a more defined upper body. Not bad I thought.
> 
> Then came home. "Fish and Chips darling?" She asked.
> 
> ...




Yep, I am much fitter, but not any lighter, trying to moderate the input a bit now I have lycra !


----------



## BSA (27 Feb 2009)

Heres a genuine dumb question regarding Lycra shorts. 

Are you supposed to wear anything underneath them?

I am not a pervert before you ask, I bought some shorts and tried them on with Boxers underneath and they just wouldnt sit right.


----------



## Wigsie (27 Feb 2009)

User1314 said:


> GO COMMANDO!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I tried 'Free Balling' it with my new bib shorts but they have a large bit of padding (my wife says it looks like a Piles pouch! - its err not) and the stitching is uncomfy on my corn hole on long ride so i have bought some nice white briefs for the first time since I was about 10!


----------



## redjedi (27 Feb 2009)

Wigsie said:


> I tried 'Free Balling' it with my new bib shorts but they have a large bit of padding (my wife says it looks like a Piles pouch! - its err not) and the stitching is uncomfy on my corn hole on long ride so i have bought some nice white briefs for the first time since I was about 10!



You are wearing them the right way round aren't you? 
The wide bit of padding goes at the back.

I'm no expert on short padding, but I'm not sure how there can be stitching anywhere near your "corn hole".


----------



## Wigsie (27 Feb 2009)

redjedi said:


> I'm no expert on short padding, but I'm not sure how there can be stitching anywhere near your "corn hole".



I am sure its not the 'actual' stitching but the material of the inside of the shorts that surrounds the padded bit is not exactly smooth, its basically more comfortable with a layer of cotton in between, some people may have a harder more rugged 'a hole' (so to speak)... I am pretty sure my clothes are the right way round too .


----------



## redjedi (27 Feb 2009)

I was beginning to think you were one of these two







I do hope they've learn't to dress themselves properly now


----------



## Wigsie (27 Feb 2009)

Amazing, they are probably in their 30's by now, so I would hope they have learned! 

I watched enough Big Daddy wrestling as a kid to know which way lycra bib shorts go.


----------



## maurice (1 Mar 2009)

Slap some Assos cream down there and forget the briefs, they're a beginners mistake!


----------



## DJ (1 Mar 2009)

I always find good old fashioned Y fronts work just fine under the Lycra.

Or you can buy a shorts liner from, Evans cycles.


----------



## buggi (1 Mar 2009)

if anyone says anything, just quip back "i've got to have somewhere to keep my pump" 

my bro has the same problem, he has to walk through a hospital full of nurses. he was well embarrassed the first time


----------



## DJ (4 Mar 2009)

Could have put this in Lidl thread! Had my first go in my new Lidl padded shorts and, I have to say it feels rather as if I have a loaf of bread between the cheeks of my ****.


----------



## Auntie Helen (4 Mar 2009)

My husband swears by his Lidl shorts (with included nappy) that he bought last time round for when he rides his upright bike.


----------



## DJ (5 Mar 2009)

Auntie Helen said:


> My husband swears by his Lidl shorts (with included nappy) that he bought last time round for when he rides his upright bike.





Yes but. Helen your husband doesn't do nearly the amount of cycling that I do. Not to the point were his seat has become moulded to the shape of his saddle! 
That is why if i now start using some padding then it feels as if something is in the way and will take a bit of getting used to.!


----------



## Auntie Helen (5 Mar 2009)

Yes, I imagine it does take some getting used to, although overall I think it is an improvement. My new bib tights have a pad, too, which is a bit odd for a recumbent but adds a certain amount of wind-proofing at an area which is directly in the path of the wind so is useful, even if it means I look a bit stupid when walking around.


----------



## Moose (5 Mar 2009)

I look awful in lycra and so wear 3/4 MTB shorts over the top of my bib tights in winter and over the top of lycra shorts in summer.


----------



## Unkraut (6 Mar 2009)

Now why is this one of the most read threads in the section? !!

I suppose you do feel silly in cycle gear, at least at first. My wife couldn't stop laughing the first time I appeared in my Aldi running tights, and I only ventured out whilst it was still pitch black and no-one would be able to see me. On arriving at work no-one took a blind bit of notice ("Look, Rudolf Nuriev has just turned up on his bike"), as large numbers cycle in and usually wear the 'correct' gear for this. I think there is still a certain amount of prudery in Britain when it comes to cycling gear that is absent on the continent.

Having said that, on holiday near the Luxemburg/German border a fleet of Dutch cyclists turned up in Lycra shorts that could have given the characters in the notorious 'red shorts' photo a run for their money. I really don't think I would wish to be seen dead like that.


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Mar 2009)

I do wear lycra. Having the body of a Greek god helps, of course, but I do think that there are times when it's less than appropriate. There are plenty of just below the knee length shorts that look good, and have loads of pockets. 

Mind you, if you've chaired a site meeting with thirty plumbers, electricians, mechanical and electrical engineers, project managers and the like wearing only the stretch stuff, then you can call yourself a real cyclist...


----------



## Wigsie (6 Mar 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> I do wear lycra. Having the body of a Greek god helps, of course



I too have the body of a greek god.... Ronaldicus the god of the big mac!


----------



## eldudino (6 Mar 2009)

dellzeqq said:


> Mind you, if you've chaired a site meeting with thirty plumbers, electricians, mechanical and electrical engineers, project managers and the like wearing only the stretch stuff, then you can call yourself a real cyclist...



I always get changed for the above reasons, 'hairy-arse builders' (my dad included) take the piss enough without giving them obvious ammo!

I've got a bit of weight to lose, already lost over a stone but I'm still not attracted to wearing lycra, will this ever change?! Will I have a sudden epiphany that I want to show everyone a well defined image of my twig and berries?


----------



## DJ (6 Mar 2009)

eldudino said:


> I always get changed for the above reasons, 'hairy-arse builders' (my dad included) take the piss enough without giving them obvious ammo!
> 
> I've got a bit of weight to lose, already lost over a stone but I'm still not attracted to wearing lycra, will this ever change?! Will I have a sudden epiphany *that I want to show everyone a well defined image of my twig and berries?[/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## SBH (14 Jun 2010)

Glad I stumbled across this thread as I have a couple of questions to ask... 

I've been toying with the lycra dilemma for a while and found myself in Decathlon this afternoon with the missus. Most of my cycling gear is white. I like the look. So it seemed obvious to try on on a pair of white lycra bib shorts. 

Jesus Christ!!!! 

I understand that lycra is always going to, let's say, mould around certain areas and leave only just a little to the imagination. But the white seems particularly, er... BOLD, leaving absolutely NOTHING to the imagination. One might as well wear a bright T-Shirt with strong lettering shouting "BY THE WAY, HAVE YOU SEEN MY ****!?"

Apologies to those of a sensitive nature but it's kind of difficult to put this politely. It's not an outline. It's not a suggestion of a shape. It's there, right there, in all it's glory with a patch of darker 'shadow' above it and in the surrounding environs. Ladies and gentleman, welcome to my bits.

So my questions:

* Is this normal for white lycra shorts? 
* Is it acceptable?
* Are the wearers liable to get arrested?


----------



## marzjennings (14 Jun 2010)

SBH said:


> Glad I stumbled across this thread as I have a couple of questions to ask...
> 
> I've been toying with the lycra dilemma for a while and found myself in Decathlon this afternoon with the missus. Most of my cycling gear is white. I like the look. So it seemed obvious to try on on a pair of white lycra bib shorts.
> 
> ...



White is wrong, just walk away from the white shorts. From the front nothing is hidden and from the back any spray from the road looks like you've had an accident.

Black is the only colour for lyrca shorts unless someone else is paying for your shorts.


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Jun 2010)

SBH said:


> So my questions:
> 
> * Is this normal for white lycra shorts?
> * Is it acceptable?
> * Are the wearers liable to get arrested?




Yes
No
Possibly

I'd stick to wearing black.

Oh and don't pick red either (type in Polish cycling team in Google Images).


----------



## gavintc (14 Jun 2010)

Having recently moved to Italy (Mar), I noticed that my dark coloured bibs were definitely unusual amongst my cycling friends. Most wear club kits of light colours and white seems to be the most common colour for bibs. So, having been the 'odd one out' for a couple of months, I got myself some white bibs. I note, having looked at few pairs before buying that some have a more revealing front part. I really like them and my wife wants me to get a 2nd pair. They even survived a very wet ride without showing too much.


----------



## dondare (14 Jun 2010)

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgu..._enGB357&tbs=isch:1&ei=mYEWTMb1LNX94AbvnLywCg


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jun 2010)

Stop being vacuous.

It's utilitarian clothing. You look like a million other cyclists.

JDFI


----------



## Tynan (14 Jun 2010)

white is horrid but I had some fairly light blue ones once that were very smart


----------



## dondare (14 Jun 2010)

I've got some pretty pink ones _and_ I've been brave enough to wear them.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Jun 2010)

I just got two new pairs of shorts and two pairs of bibshorts, FS260 Pro. Work clothing innit.


----------



## Vincealot (15 Jun 2010)

I've been wearing Lycra longs and shorts to work for about 5 months now. At first I got loads of stick and I was very self concious. Now I couldnt give two hoots.

I was leaving work one day (work as a security guard) and all the warehouse workers were outside on break. One of the guys (infront of some girls etc) said "Haha last time i seen a pair of legs like that were on a chicken". I replied "Mate, my legs hardly look like chickens, infact why is it always the ugly F**kers make comments regarding how I LOOK!. Cuz lets be honest mate I'd rather look like me then you, infact roll ur trousers up lets take a look at you legs!"

He didnt relpy instead he just pretended he didnt hear me. Not much has been said since then.

Admitedly when I first wore lycra I was heavier and yes I didnt have a pro rider physique. But now I'm slimmer and my legs are alot more toned. People generally comment on how powerful my legs look  and friends are now quite envious of my fitness.


----------



## BentMikey (15 Jun 2010)

LOL, vincealot, that's the perfect way to deal with it. I do the same with my waxed legs, offer them a feel up.


----------



## SBH (16 Jun 2010)

400bhp said:


> Stop being vacuous.
> 
> It's utilitarian clothing. You look like a million other cyclists.
> 
> JDFI



I don't think I'm being vacuous at all but thanks for the input.



Cycling clothing is no more utilitarian than a swimming costume but that doesn't mean I'm about to go and do a few lengths at the local sports centre in a g-string. Nor do I subscribe to the idea of displaying sausages in the vegetarian aisle should I pop into a shop on the way home just because you'd have me believe a "million other cyclists" have no awareness of what the rest of the world is looking at.

From the more sensible replies, I think the way forward is somewhere between steering clear of white and getting something which has slightly thicker material. I've got my eye on a nice white tri suit which has black patches in the "interesting" areas!


----------



## KEEF (16 Jun 2010)

hackbike 666 said:


> You'll be ok mate just stick a banana down there.




Just make sure its down the front


----------



## martint235 (16 Jun 2010)

You can get some lycra shorts, Nike certainly do them, where the padding at the front come up a little bit higher, thereby hiding all the "interesting bits"


----------



## dub-no-bass (16 Jun 2010)

I wear lycra shorts, but with baggy, very normal/street-looking Race Face 3/4 baggy shorts over the top. This is mostly because there will be some people who appreciate a woman with a big bum wearing lycra, and some who will not. But mostly for myself, because I feel a bit exposed in lycra, and the 3/4 baggies are the most comfortable thing I've ever cycled in.

The other issue is that to me, lycra says roadie, and I'm not really a roadie. I'm just a girl cycling to work and back. So hopefully it'll discourage people from trying to race me - I'm not a roadie so don't want to race. And I don't want blokes clanking past in huffy-puffy overtakes then slowing down in front of me as soon as they've passed, thus spoiling my view of the road ahead


----------



## mark barker (16 Jun 2010)

Personally I'd not wear lycra, not because I'm a fashion guru but because I always think the lycra wearers are trying a bit too hard. Maybe its because I'm just a commuter/ leisure rider?


----------



## dondare (16 Jun 2010)

martint235 said:


> You can get some lycra shorts, Nike certainly do them, where the padding at the front come up a little bit higher, thereby hiding all the "interesting bits"



Now that really would seem to be "trying a bit too hard".


----------



## dondare (16 Jun 2010)

mark barker said:


> Personally I'd not wear lycra, not because I'm a fashion guru but because I always think the lycra wearers are trying a bit too hard. Maybe its because I'm just a commuter/ leisure rider?



"Distrust any enterprise that requires new clothes."


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jun 2010)

SBH said:


> I don't think I'm being vacuous at all but thanks for the input.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Swimmers don't wear g-strings.

If you go to the baths you wear some kind of swimming apparel. 

You have the approval of an internet forum if you get asked-bet that'll go down well.

JFDI


----------



## Rob3rt (16 Jun 2010)

fossyant said:


> The 'ribbing' doesn't stop.......ever....... when I commuted to my last job (construction), one or two of the women were rather keen to see me in my kit.... argh - both were my age and rather hot (one did loads of outdoor sports stuff) - but TBH...my kit has a purpose - I feel a total prat without a bike next to me - that hasn't stopped....*I hate walking about in bike kit..... I won't go in a shop with it on etc...
> *



haha, reminds me of the odd looks I got when I walked into spa sweating like mad wearing a tri suit  Been contemplating commuting in a tri suit just for laughs to see how many people give me odd looks riding through the city in a tri suit on my aero bars at about 15mph 

Usually I commute wearing the clothing im going to wear the rest of the day, dark jeans or shorts and a smart-casual shirt.


----------



## numbnuts (16 Jun 2010)

> Black is the only colour for lyrca shorts unless someone else is paying for your shorts


not here.... I have one on the left and the middle one 
http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/wildprintspandex.htm#camo


----------



## User10119 (16 Jun 2010)

400bhp said:


> Swimmers don't wear g-strings.
> 
> If you go to the baths you wear some kind of swimming apparel.
> 
> ...



Actually, there was a chap who used to swim at our local pool wearing a beige thong. He was no Adonis either... and could clear a lane completely in a very short space of time.


----------



## marzjennings (16 Jun 2010)

numbnuts said:


> not here.... I have one on the left and the middle one
> http://www.aerotechdesigns.com/wildprintspandex.htm#camo




Lyrca that colourful and nasty is usually only seen hanging around dark alley ways and under street lights.  

Those flowers are something special.


----------



## JNR (26 Jun 2010)

I'm new to road biking and got all the gear in one go, literally everything you would need to start off. Little tool kit, pump, wedge bag, spare inners, carbon shoes (the cheaper ones didn't fit properley and felt awful, and I was getting 40% off...), clipless pedals, helmet, light carbon bike the lot.

I've done more than a hundred miles in less than a week on it. That was out, every evening after work, on the roads with rush hour traffic at times and I didn't get any hassle, apart from one person shouting something at me (I think he said 'crash it!'). I had no chaffing, I didn't have pains associated with anything other than my lack of fitness.

I've been running for years and can train for races very effectively but I haven't been exercising lately. In the winter I wear Saucony lycra leggings because they are comfy and warm. When it came to buying cycling gear I just got what I thought would be most effective, full bib shorts and a jersey and I wear hilly double layer socks for my shoes (I swear by them). I can honestly say that every pound I spent was worth it.

The only thing letting me down is my legs. I went out on it, 5th day in a row of ownership and hit a massive hill about 5 miles into my journey in the countryside back roads, one I hadn't noticed in the car. My legs felt like they were on fire. I was almost at the point of becoming stationary, even on low gears I said I would try to avoid using. It was ridiculous, but at least I can say, without a shadow of a doubt, that the only thing letting my cycling down is me, not my kit. It was my own fault for not taking rest days but when you've got a new toy begging to be used it's hard to resist getting on it for a ride! Time to get fitter and healthier, I felt like a massive knob clipping out and recovering at the side of the road in full lycra, WHITE shoes and posh bike...


----------



## Canardly (26 Jun 2010)

Wearing decent kit does make a hell of a difference to comfort if going for a run of any length but lycra doesn't have to be worn on the outside.


----------



## JNR (26 Jun 2010)

Canardly said:


> Wearing decent kit does make a hell of a difference to comfort if going for a run of any length but lycra doesn't have to be worn on the outside.



In June's sunshine I'm not going to be putting more clothes on than absolutely necessary, I've gone past caring what people think!


----------



## dondare (27 Jun 2010)

If you wear lycra, they will race you.


----------



## Bayerd (27 Jun 2010)

JNR said:


> I felt like a massive knob clipping out and recovering at the side of the road in full lycra, WHITE shoes and posh bike...



You looked like a massive knob as well, I saw you


----------



## JNR (27 Jun 2010)

Bayerd said:


> You looked like a massive knob as well, I saw you



Not in Huddersfield you didn't!


----------



## Bayerd (27 Jun 2010)

JNR said:


> Not in Huddersfield you didn't!



You're right. I didn't see you in Huddersfield.....


----------



## Canardly (28 Jul 2010)

Aye famous lycra twanging sound on sunday mornings accompanied by loud local greeting of Aye up chuck.........the mind boggles. incidentally black pud inserted under shorts chamois works a real treat.....Question why have most of our successful cyclists come from northern counties?


----------



## Sheffield_Tiger (28 Jul 2010)

My preferred commuting gear is decathlon baggy top and Troy Lee MTB shorts. It's because the shorts give protection in a crash, and not at all that in lycra I would look like I'd escaped from Little Britain!


----------



## BentMikey (28 Jul 2010)

Fossy, I'd no idea you were such an image chicken!! For me it's full on roadie kit, both on the way to work, and at work as well. Even better when I can show off the waxed legs.


----------



## magnatom (29 Jul 2010)

I must admit I love my lycra! I started off with baggy shorts (with the lycra liner underneath). I have now progressed onto lycra bibshorts. I love them!

I quite often go to meetings in my lycra and apart from the odd comment, no-one bats an eyelid. Everyone knows I'm the mad cyclist who's been in the papers, anyway!


----------

